
What It’s Like Inside a Chip Foundry During the Covid-19 Pandemic - segfaultbuserr
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/processors/heres-what-its-like-inside-a-chip-foundry-during-the-covid19-pandemic
======
devonstopps
Also, clean rooms are designed to keep dust out of the Fab. They are positive
pressure rooms versus a virus lab which would be negative pressure rooms to
keep material inside the lab. Similarly with protective suits. I.e. in the Fab
they don't care if anything enters the clean suit you are wearing - just that
nothing leaves it. In a virus lab it would be a positive pressure suit.

~~~
aaron_m04
Is that an important distinction though? In a clean room, there shouldn't be
viral particles in the room so the suit wearer would be equally safe if their
suit was positive or negative pressure (so long as everyone else has their
suits the same way).

------
eternauta3k
So foundries are still working... what about packaging and testing?

~~~
extra__tofu
Most things are still running, at least in my specific niche within the
industry, because nearly everything is in Taiwan.

------
netsharc
Man, the first word of that article is already wrong...

> “Ironically, one of the safest places to be right now is in a cleanroom,”
> points out Thomas Sonderman, president of SkyWater Technology, in
> Bloomington, Minn.

That's not irony! If it's usually dangerous to be in a clean room, then it is
an irony. If they were running a clean room in a virus lab, now that's irony.

What they have is probably an Alanis Morissette song...

~~~
newacct583
You're picking on sentence construction and not meaning. It's true this is an
editing failure, but the sense of the point is fairly clear:

Under the current circumstances, "going to work" is considered dangerous due
to the social interaction. But employees going to _this_ workplace are
arguably safer than they would be at home, because it's a clean room. (Whether
this is true or not is sort of an open question.)

That's irony, as typically understood.

~~~
mikejulietbravo
srsly - comments on this site are kinda outrageous. Is grammar nazi-ing really
how people spend time?

~~~
ryguytilidie
Yeah, I get that people are kinda bored right now, but at that point, just go
lay in the grass, look at the clouds and be happy.

Sitting here raging at minor errors has always been so weird to me.

